# Bear attack



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Not the furry critters you see in my yard all summer. 
This was the Vermont species. 
Their smart, swift and generous. 
You got me good with some favorites of old, present and a couple new. 
Thanks, Brother :vs_cool:


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Those Psyko maduro's are good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

That was Vicious, good run! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Great hit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

